# Whos there? its me Bollywood!



## TheGui (2. Februar 2011)

WTF... Scheiß auf Hollywood xD

gebt mir indische Puzzelcyborgs mit eingebauten Elektromagneten!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yysbbPStfWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2011)

kenn den scheiss schon, soooo krank xD Dagegen kommt kein Terminator, kein Godzilla und auch nicht Superman an xD


----------



## iShock (6. Februar 2011)

wtf ????


----------



## Luminesce (9. Februar 2011)

Wie geil ist das den?! 
Endlich mal ne indische Actionfilm-Verarsche *g*


----------

